# Lion server, problème avec le VPN ?



## itryp (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant déjà une bonne habitude de manipuler les serveurs Unix mais n'ayant que quelques heures de pratique sur OSX Serveur (Leopard) , je viens vers vous car je rencontre un problème avec le dernier née des serveurs Apple.

J'ai fraichement installé Lion Serveur et je me suis rendu compte que ... bah même avec l'addon "Serveur Admin", on ne peut pas configurer grand chose ni trouver d'informations, pertinente même dans la doc officiel (la, c'est la honte !).

Tout sa pour dire que je veux mettre en place un VPN, jusquà à la , aucun soucis :
- Activation du service dans Serveur
- Ouverture des ports firewall & mappage des ports sur la box
- Création des utilisateurs autorisés

Lors de la configuration (devrais-je dire activation plutôt :sleep, impossible de savoir quel protocole utilise se VPN, j'en conclue que c'est L2TP car on retrouve un clé "Secret partagé". 

Soit, voila une bonne chose de faites (c'est ce que je croyais) ! 
Je valide tout sa, parfait, je prend mon autre mac (sur le même réseau), je configure mon client VPN via ( System preference > Network) donc en L2TP, je remplis tout ... malheureusement, impossible de se connecter.

Voici les logs (qui n'ont même l'air d'avoir remarqué la tentative de connexion)

```
2011-07-22 07:43:21 CEST    Loading plugin /System/Library/Extensions/L2TP.ppp
2011-07-22 07:43:21 CEST    Listening for connections...
```

L'erreur : Le serveur L2TP-VPN ne répond pas. Essayez de vous  reconnecter. Si le problème persiste, vérifiez vos réglages et contactez  votre administrateur.

Ok, je me contacte ! Mais j'ai beau entré en contacte avec moi, la solution ne viens pas ! C'est pourquoi je viens vous demander de l'aide. 
J'en profite également pour vous demander dans un ultime espoir : Ou se trouvent ces fichiers de configuration ? 

C'est de l'Unix, on doit bien trouver des fichiers de configurations quelque part si on n'a pas d'interface graphique pour le faire !
Genre ssh ? Pas trouvé dans /etc/ ...
Ou se trouve le fichier de configuration du VPN ? une piste m'a lancé sur ppp grace aux log qui se trouvent dans /var/log/ppp/vpnd.log  , mais non toujours rien dans /etc/

Il est possible que j'ai raté quelque chose de crucial et je le souhaite honnêtement, car la, j'avoue activé un service bêtement sans avoir la moindre emprise dessus ... j'en suis tout perturbé 

Merci pour votre aide, 

iTryp


----------



## elamapi (22 Juillet 2011)

t'a deja essayé un netstat pour voir si t'avais bien un truc qui écoute sur ton serveur ? (des fois que ?)


----------



## itryp (22 Juillet 2011)

Oui tout semble bon, je pense que le soucis viens soit de moi (forte probabilité tout de même), soit de Lion.
J'aurais aimé savoir si quelqu'un à déjà procédé à la mise en place d'un VPN sous Lion serveur histoire de cibler le problème de manière plus fine.


----------



## bompi (22 Juillet 2011)

Lion Server met ses configurations dans _/Library/Server_.
Pour le VPN, j'ai repéré au moins un fichier dans _/Library/Server/ProfileManager/Data_ et en-dessous (et on constate que c'est bien L2TP ).


----------



## itryp (22 Juillet 2011)

Bien vue Bompi !

Pourtant j'ai fouillé partout (visiblement pas assez pour trouver).
C'est assez étrange comme fonctionnement, c'est loin d'être les fichiers de base dont on à l'habitude sur un Unix, mais bon c'est du XML donc sa reste compréhensible.
Je vais voir si j'arrive à en faire quelque chose d'interessant.

Je vous tiens au courant mais le poste reste ouvert, j'aimerais bien avoir des retours car le problème n'est toujours pas résolu.


----------



## burguefab (30 Août 2011)

Tu as probablement dû oublier d'ouvrir les ports UDP se trouvant sur ton Routeur.

*Pour un protocole L2TP, il suffit douvrir les ports UDP 500, UDP 1701, UDP 4500.*

Cela tourne correctement sous Mac os X Lion Server  ;-)


----------

